
AWS Opens in Hong Kong - tnolet
https://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2019/04/aws-region-asia-pacific-hong-kong.html
======
tnolet
Hmmm, I run a lot of Lambda and it's ~35% more expensive in Hong Kong.
[https://aws.amazon.com/lambda/pricing/](https://aws.amazon.com/lambda/pricing/)

------
vfulco2
Maybe not the right place but I don't get the right answers or proper details
from customer service. Please bring AWS Amplify and S3 hosted websites to
mainland China (BJ) operations! I know how nearly impossible it is to get the
full suite of services approved there. I need the technology to launch new
services quickly. I have a fully registered company and an ICP and still I
can't get access to basic services due to rules made to restrict foreign
competitors' market share.

